# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: راست چین کردن بوت استرپ

## esmaeilbf

من دارم از بوت استرپ استفاده میکنم میخوام راست به چپ بشه اما 
direction:rtl 
کار نمیکنه کلا برای ساخت page های راست چین بوت استرپ چه کلاسهایی رو ارائه میده؟

----------


## megrnet

کد بزارید ببینیم مشکل چیه دقیقا.

----------


## esmaeilbf

فکر نمیکنم نیازی به کد باشه یه سوال عمومی دیگه برای راست چین کردن بوت استرپ چیکار باید کرد؟

کد مربوط به منوی که سمت چپ هست میخوام بیارمش سمت راست :
<div class="row">
		<nav class=" navbar navbar-default menu" role="navigation"> 
            <div class="navbar-header">
                <button  type="button" class="navbar-toggle" data-toggle="collapse" data-target="#collapse">
                    <span class="sr-only"> toggle navigation</span>
                    <span class="icon-bar"></span>
                    <span class="icon-bar"></span>
                    <span class="icon-bar"></span>
                </button>
            <div><!--end_navbar-header-->
            <div class="collapse navbar-collapse" id="collapse">
                	<ul class="nav navbar-nav ">
                    	<li class="active"><a href="#">خانه</a></li>
                    	<li><a href="#">خدمات</a></li>
                    	<li><a href="#">قوانین</a></li>
                    	<li><a href="#">آمار</a></li>
                    	<li><a href="#">تماس با ما</a></li>  
                    </ul> 
            </div>
        </nav> 

	</div>

----------


## qartalonline

از بوت استرپ RTL شده استفاده کنید. برای استفاده به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://www.webdesignermag.ir/1392/06...otstrap-3-rtl/

----------


## Aalibeigi

سلام 
مگه بوت استرپ قبلا فارسی سازی نشده؟؟؟!!!
تا اونجا که من میدونم فارسیش موجوده از اون استفاده کن
راستی اگه میخوای خودت بنویسی این کد رو امتحان کن:
<html dir="rtl" >
تگ رو اینطور تغییر بده 
یکم غیر اصولیه و با این کار نوشته های انگلیسیت هم راست به چپ نوشته میشن.
من خودم وقتی دیگه کم میارم از این روش استفاده میکنم.

----------


## esmaeilbf

> از بوت استرپ RTL شده استفاده کنید. برای استفاده به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید:
> http://www.webdesignermag.ir/1392/06...otstrap-3-rtl/


از این ورژن هم استفاده کردم اما منو همون سمت چپ می مونه!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*حل شد*

----------


## nikman

کافیه ابتدا در تگ body دایرکشن rtl قرار بدید و بعد فایل bootstrap.min را با Notepad++ باز کنید بعد راست و چپ را با زدن ctrl+f در قسمت replace جابجا نمایید.
روش :
left به left1
right به left
left1 به right

من با این روش کلی از بوت های مختلف را راست چین کردم و در سایت هم بدونه هیچ مشکلی کار می کنند.
در بوت 3 برای تغییر جهت به راست از pull-right استفاده کنید که معادل float:right هست

----------

